
Google, Not the Government, Is Building the Future - kensai
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/17/technology/personaltech/google-not-the-government-is-building-the-future.html
======
hackunomatter
FTA:

> Collectively, the five are among the biggest investors in research and
> development on the planet. According to their earnings reports, they are on
> track to spend more than $60 billion this year on research and development.
> By comparison, in 2015, the United States federal government spent about $67
> billion on all nondefense-related scientific research.

That's depressing. On the other hand, DARPA has been the force behind a lot of
advancements: the Internet, self-driving cars, etc.

------
kensai
I don't understand, if I submitted the same exact link, why did not give a
direct point to the oldest thread? It simply created a dupe.

Sometimes a direct link is made, sometimes not. Apologies.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14362696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14362696)

